# How to make Poms hair grow



## jamnike (May 13, 2010)

We just brought our baby home from the groomers the 1st time and he is horrible! they cut all of the hair i DIDNT as them to cut off. And No he was not and has NEVER been matted...hes brused everyday. all the fur around his face is gone....

Any idea on how to make it grow any faster? hes supposed to be in a Wedding in 5 weeks and he looks like a mess


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jamnike said:


> We just brought our baby home from the groomers the 1st time and he is horrible! they cut all of the hair i DIDNT as them to cut off. And No he was not and has NEVER been matted...hes brused everyday. all the fur around his face is gone....
> 
> Any idea on how to make it grow any faster? hes supposed to be in a Wedding in 5 weeks and he looks like a mess


Do you have before and after pics?


----------



## jamnike (May 13, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Do you have before and after pics?


Here you go


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

No advice, but this is my worst nightmare! I have a Westie/Maltese mix puppy and I am terrified of trying to find a good groomer!! I dont even know where to start to find one that isnt going to do a hack job on my baby when the time comes.

Poor baby!! I really feel bad for you and your little one.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jamnike said:


> Here you go


Yowza...my apologies (as a professional) to you for finding a horrible "groomer." My recommendation would be to just let it grow for now. As it gets closer to the wedding, hopefully at least the unevenness has grown to look more natural. Then, you can find a GOOD groomer who can use thinning shears to blend those chunks in some, and he will look much better. Unfortunately....anyone can pick up shears and call themselves a groomer. There is no licensing for groomers, and all you need to technically be one, is shears and a clipper. Sad but true. Really do your research for your next groomer. There ARE great groomers out there! Real groomers. Get lots of referrals, ask to see photos of their work, how long grooming, where did they learn, ask people on the street with dogs that look good who grooms them, etc and so on. Again, sorry. That is a terrible haircut, and it looks like a 5 year old got ahold of the shears and cut the dogs hair. I can't even tell you what they were trying to accomplish...? :-(


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Sorry, I had to post again. Lol! That poor baby looks like they cut off his ear! Hopefully it will grow out in time for the wedding. Sounds like you have gotten some really good advice!


----------



## jamnike (May 13, 2010)

FridaysMom said:


> Sorry, I had to post again. Lol! That poor baby looks like they cut off his ear! Hopefully it will grow out in time for the wedding. Sounds like you have gotten some really good advice!




hehe he IS missing an ear..but that was from before...he is a rescue some mean person did that a long time ago....thats why we named him Van Gogh since his left ear is missing  

But i do hope that it grows back. i kept saying that it looked like a kid did it. at least im not the only one. Ugh. do you think it will grow a bit in 5 weeks?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

jamnike said:


> hehe he IS missing an ear..but that was from before...he is a rescue some mean person did that a long time ago....thats why we named him Van Gogh since his left ear is missing
> 
> But i do hope that it grows back. i kept saying that it looked like a kid did it. at least im not the only one. Ugh. do you think it will grow a bit in 5 weeks?


In 5 weeks, there should be enough grown back, that a groomer who knows what they are doing can fix the chunked out spots with thinners to make it look less like someone grabbed a chunk of hair and wacked it off(esp. on the inside of his ear) and tip the ear....of all the things they trimmed..they did NOT trim what should have been...the tip of the ear. The messy fringe on the outside edges of the ear should have been tidied up tight to the ear leather. I think he will be looking much better in 5 weeks...totally fixable at that time by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## jamnike (May 13, 2010)

thanks so much for all of your help! you have made me so much calmer and i feel better about his cut. ill let him grow for now and hopefully in a month he will be better


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

90% of the time when I see a thread like this I stick up for the groomer.

But I have to agree....not a good haircut. 

I think in 5 weeks there will be enough to work with.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

jamnike said:


> hehe he IS missing an ear..but that was from before...he is a rescue some mean person did that a long time ago....*thats why we named him Van Gogh since his left ear is missing  *
> 
> But i do hope that it grows back. i kept saying that it looked like a kid did it. at least im not the only one. Ugh. do you think it will grow a bit in 5 weeks?


What a cool name!!!!!
When Dude was losing clumps of hair from allergies, I ordered this stuff:
http://www.amazon.com/Eqyss-Groomin...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1274136879&sr=8-2
I put it on, full strength, any bald spots he had, and kept some in a spritz bottle and spritzed the thin/short areas daily. It may or may not help your dog, since the hair was cut, but it might be worth a shot.


----------

